# liste des packages installés

## Atreillou

re,

ou peut on trouver la liste des packages installés ?

et peut être un historique de leur installation.. ?

merci

----------

## sergio

Installe un gestionnaire de packages, par exemple kportagemaster ou kportage

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

Execute cette commande :   emerge -ep world

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Cool cette commande!

Merci   :Cool: 

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

Fais plaisir

Je sais qu'il y a d'autre moyens (Kportage) qui fait un "tracking" des packages.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Mais la différence, c'est que quand on a pas X installé sur une machine (ce qui est mon cas pour la box...), on est heureux de pouvoir voir ce genre de choses en mode console!

----------

## Atreillou

merci pour la commande

----------

## Jean-Francois

Il y a vraiment tous les packages installes dans world ?

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Si j'ai bien compris le système, à chaque fois que tu installes un programme via emerge, il est automatiquement ajouté dans ta liste 'world'.

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

 *Quote:*   

> Mais la différence, c'est que quand on a pas X installé sur une machine (ce qui est mon cas pour la box...), on est heureux de pouvoir voir ce genre de choses en mode console!

 

Je suis d'accord avec toi.  J'utilise X de plus en plus mais reste que j'ai toujours une habitude de faire ctrl-alt-f1 et je fais mes commande en console  :Smile: 

En plus je n'aime pas KDE et l'option d'installer les libs juste pour avoir kportage non merci.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

La principale différence est que je n'ai même pas d'écran connecté à cette machine (ni de clavier d'ailleurs...), je m'y connecte donc uniquement en ssh et je ne vois pas trop l'utilité d'un serveur X dans ce cas  :Wink: 

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

Si la machine sert seulement de router,firewall,gateway ... non l'utilité de X n'est pas necessaire. De toute façon sur un serveur X ne devrait pas etre installer.

Tu peux toujours forwarder ta session X avec ssh mais bon.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *_SkeLeToN_ wrote:*   

> De toute façon sur un serveur X ne devrait pas etre installer.
> 
> Tu peux toujours forwarder ta session X avec ssh mais bon.

 

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, X est inutile sur un serveur. L'énorme intérêt de Linux est qu'il est entiérement configurable et maintenable en mode console (contrairement à Windows).

Pour ce qui est du forwarding de X, quand on est sous Win, ça sert pas à grand chose  :Wink: 

----------

## doug-x07

Pour gérer les packages installés, je te conseille d'abord de faire un emerge gentoolkit qui contient d'excellents outils d'administration et qui est bien documenté sur le site principal.

Une fois installé lance cette commande:

```
qpkg -v -nc|cat|grep \*
```

ca donne tous les packages installés. Si tu veux avoir un historique dans un fichier fais:

```
qpkg -v -nc|cat|grep \* > packages_18112002
```

La commande qpkg offre pleins d'autres possibilités, je te conseille vivement de lire les pages man.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

faut pas m'en vouloir, mais je trouve la commande de _SkeLeToN_ plus simple quand même  :Smile: 

----------

## doug-x07

C'est sur que emerge -ep world est plus simple mais avec qpkg tu peux le modifier pour avoir les dépendances, la taille, les checksums, les fichiers d'origine modifiées et plein de choses encore. Ca vaut la peine d'utiliser gentoolkit même si pour l'instant tu n'as besoin que de lister les packages, c'est un puissant outil d'admin des packages.

----------

## Atreillou

comme vous parlez de forward de X par ssh: une chtit question:

ps: si elle en vaut le cou, j'ouvre un nouveau topic.

je cherche a forwarder du X par ssh pour faire cela:

je veux exporter du X de chez moi vers le boulot.

Au boulot je suis bloqué par un firewall et un routeur.

J'ai acces en local a une machine qui laisse passer le ssh, sur laquelle je peux me connecter:

maison---->routeur boulot----->firewall boulot------>machine avec ssh dispo----->ma machine du boulot.

Le but étant bien sur d'avoir du X sur ma machine du boulot...

Une id ?     :Very Happy: 

----------

## sergio

Il faut demander à ton administrateur système d'ouvrir le port 22 (normalement utilisé par ssh) sur le firewall, celui-ci est généralement fermé pour des raisons de sécurité...

Ce sera le plus simple 

maison---->routeur boulot----->firewall boulot------>ma machine du boulot avec ssh

A+

----------

## Atreillou

je ne peux ouvrir ce port:

machine avec ssh dispo : adresse publique

ma machine du boulot: adresse privée 

J avais oublié de préciser...

----------

## sergio

 *Atreillou wrote:*   

> je ne peux ouvrir ce port:
> 
> machine avec ssh dispo : adresse publique
> 
> ma machine du boulot: adresse privée 
> ...

 

ça n'empeche pas d'ouvrir le port 22 pour une adresse IP spécifique, la plupart des firewalls savent ouvrir un port pour une plage ou une adresse précise, un nom de machine, etc..., éventuellement une MAC address (pas fait de test la dessus)... Bref n'importe quoi qui permet d'identifier ta machine à coup sur... 

A+

----------

## Atreillou

on est d'accord,  mais ma machine a une adresse en 192.168.0.x  donc je ne dois pas la mettre sur le net (reseau privé)

le port 22 est ouvert sur la machine avec ssh dispo.

ma machine au boulot ne peux en aucun cas etre reliée au net  (tout passe par proxy: web, news, ftp, etc etc)

il me faut donc qq chose pour encapsuler du X dans ssh et faire une sorte de tunnel de mamachine perso a ma machine au boulto en passant par le seul point d'acces que j'ai vers inernet depuis le boulot : machine avec ssh dispo.

le schema que g fait est le seul possible dans mon cas.

avant le port 6000 (X) etait ouvert sur la machine avec ssh dispo, j'avais donc fait un port forwarding vers ma machine et ct bon mais le port 6000 est maintenant fermé pour des raisons de securité    je dois donc me debrouiller autrement (avec ssh)

----------

## sergio

On a eu effectivement se genre de problème sur notre site à savoir que les personnes du services devaient pouvoirt se connecter de chez-eux sans compromêtre la sécuité du réseau. On a pu résoudre ces cas qu'en louant pour chaque personne une ligne numéris avec un routeur cisco...

Le routeur cisco appèle le routeur d'entreprise qui vérifie que c'est bien le bon numéro de téléphone puis il raccroche et rapelle le routeur privé donc déjà pas de problème de facturation c'est l'entreprise qui paie et qui loue les lignes numéris. Ensuite on est sur comme le réseau local de l'entreprise et on bénéficie de toute la sécurité (authentifications, firewall, etc...)

Peut être une solution pour toi...

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

Tu peux toujours utiliser vnc mais la encore je crois qu'il va falloir tu demande à ton administrateur de réseau s'il peut ouvrir le port pour vnc sur le firewall .... 

Sinon il va falloir que tu te debrouille avec une console seulement  :Smile: 

----------

## dioxmat

 *Jean-Francois wrote:*   

> Il y a vraiment tous les packages installes dans world ?

 

non. seulement ce que tu installes toi meme, i.e. ceux qui ne sont pas installes parceque ce sont des depedances d'autres programmes.

il faut utiliser donc utilise qpkg pour trouver cette fameuse liste, comme l'indique  doug-x07.

----------

## Atreillou

juste pour info:

pour ma question sur X     :   la réponse est toute simple:

ssh -X 

voila   cela permet de passer du X par ssh   et ainsi   je me connecte par ssh -X sur la machine avec ssh dispo   puis de cette machine je me connecte chez moi.

lorsque je lance une appli sur la machine de chez moi, X est transmis via ssh au boulot....   au top  :Wink: 

merci bcp

----------

